# popping cork?



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

Alright, I have read a good many fish are being caught under popping corks. As a land locked fresh water fisherman, what is the significance of a popping cork? Do you work the bait under the cork like a topwater and the bait is just suspended, or is it just the fact that you have a cork at all what is important? Does this make any sense? I have never used a popping cork, but can suspend a bait under a cork with the best of them. Does the popping cork add action to entice the bite? And if it does, why not just use a spook/popr? And why do the bite the bait and not the cork if that is what the attraction is? Can you tell I am confused? Thanks for all of your help. I will be there Saturday, so I am trying to get everything in place in the next day or two. THanks again:usaflag


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

The significance of a Pop N` Cork is the same as a popper a loud noise to get the fish`s attention. Since reds and seck usually attach from below once they hear the poppin cork and move in for the attack. They see the shrimp under the cork and ulitmamtely believe that the shrimp is what was making the noise. hopefully this help. ive never really used em but have read alot of good reports from people using them.

Tight Lines

Eric B.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

Make sure you have them!! I have been very successful catching nice specks on the Cajun thunder popping corks. Depending on the depth you will want to use a 12-18" leader. I mostly use a light jig head with a gulp product. Sometimes DOA. The popping sound most definitely draws the attention. I have had a number of fish actually hit the float when popping it. Go buy some and get out there already. Fish them in shallow grass flat areas 2-5 ft depths. You will have dinner in no time.


----------



## cheeseman3 (Jun 2, 2009)

The cork is simply used to get a gamefish's attention. I have heard all sort of things, like thats the sound is similar to the sound that a fish makes when it eats something. I highly doubt that. I think it is similar to the idea behind putting rattles in a topwater plug. The noise that the popper produces causes the fish to go and see what is making all of the noise thinking that it might have a potential meal in store, kind of like a dinner bell. So it swims over and happens to see what ever bait or lure the fisherman has happened to put under it. If done right, the fish, like earlier said, will attribute that noise to the bait that it sees and engulf it. At this point, like every other bobber, you see it disappear. 



How long you make the leader depends on how deep the water is. Make sure that the bait is far enough underwater so that the fish will see it when swimming by ,but don't let it sit within, I would say, about one foot from the bottom. The most effective to pop a popping cork, in my opinion, is to turn your palm face up (while still holding your rod of course), and just by bending your wrist, move your rod tip down towards the water in a quick burst. The rest of your arm should not move while doing that, just your wrist. You can do it however you like (just about any way will catch fish), but I have found this method to produce the loudest pop.



Hopefully that answered your question effectively. A popping cork is one of the easiest ways to catch specks and occasionally reds.


----------



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. IT all makes sense, except for why I have not used them in fresh water before.....

May find something new! HEck last year we caught flounder on rogues, so you never know. Thanks again

If anyone is on Perdido Key next week and see 2 goofballs, one with a plaid goofy looking hat, come over and say hi. I am sure there will be a spare beverage or two close by to share....


----------

